# Disquette de démarrage...

## psingcaster

Bonjour, est-il possible de faire une disquette de démarrage pour Linux Gentoo 1.4?!?

Le probleme est que je veux installer Gentoo 1.4 sur un serveur qui ne possède pas de lecteur de cd-rom et de toute facon, il possède un bios trop ancien pour permettre de booter sur un cd-rom.

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment fabriquer une disquette de démarrage Gentoo 1.4 ou encore me proposer une alternative.

Merci!

----------

## sergio

La solution consisterait à créer une disquette de démarrage contenant GRUB avec la bonne config. 

Va voir la documentation suivante : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/altinstall.xml#doc_chap2

Je pense que cela devrait te donner des idées. Je pense que vais essayer aussi de créer une disquette de boot pour le CD Gentoo ça pourrat me servir...

 :Idea:  De toute façon il serait bien que tu installe de façon temporaire un lecteur de CD sur ton serveur pour pouvoir lire l'ISO sinon tu va devoir le placer sur un partage réseau accessible par ton serveur 

Je n'ai pas essayé le boot en réseau mais je pense que si tu suis la doc ça devrait marcher...  :Smile: 

A+

----------

